# Opel badges on my 2018 manual diesel hatch



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

Hello,

Just like the title, Opel badges on my manual 2018 cruze diesel hatch. Just for entertainment purposes, how would one do that? I tried to use the search to see if others have done this and I didn't have any luck.

Do they make kits if someone wanted to do this? Or can the parts just be changed such as the grille and badges etc?


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Carminooch said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just like the title, Opel badges on my manual 2018 cruze diesel hatch. Just for entertainment purposes, how would one do that? I tried to use the search to see if others have done this and I didn't have any luck.
> 
> Do they make kits if someone wanted to do this? Or can the parts just be changed such as the grille and badges etc?


I've got the badges and working on this. Send me a pm. 

Not as easy as one might think. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I recall at lordstown one year somebody had made the Holden (or maybe it was Vauxhall) emblem switch and it looked really cool.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

Carminooch said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just like the title, Opel badges on my manual 2018 cruze diesel hatch. Just for entertainment purposes, how would one do that? I tried to use the search to see if others have done this and I didn't have any luck.
> 
> Do they make kits if someone wanted to do this? Or can the parts just be changed such as the grille and badges etc?


Aren't hatches made in Mexico for shipment worldwide?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

karmatourer said:


> Aren't hatches made in Mexico for shipment worldwide?


Yes, they are.

I mean, I guess you can do all this, but it makes more sense to do it to a vehicle that _actually_ started as an Opel and/or is built where the Opels are also built - like how people put Holden badges and/or fascias on a GTO (like my buddy does with his) or Chevy SS. The Cruze isn't an Opel.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

I just did the full Chevy to Opel badge conversion and will be posting a new thread tomorrow with all the details. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

At least some of the badging is more doable with the Gen2 than the Gen1. I imagine that switching badges on the front grille would either involve replacing the grille or hopefully switching the badge (as it's not integrated into the car like the Gen1 grille). Rear looks like it is glued on or has locator pins like the Gen1 trunk.

Airbag, OTOH, would be problematic unless you could locate an airbag cover from an Opel Astra.

I've tried to do some rebadging on my Gen 1, have a new trunk badge and the engine cover swapped out. Swapping out the grille to something like a Holden Cruze would involve cutting the center bar on the bumper cover and hope the Holden part would fit reasonably well.


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

I mean, technically I could put Ferrari badges on much Cruze hatch... I could put anything on it. The car reminds me of when I spent time in Italy which is why I bought it, Id interested in the opel badges


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

I have the OEM Opel wheel caps that fit our Gen 2 vehicles if anyone is interested in buying them off me. Sold the Cruze and no longer have a need for them. 

Link to parts for sale: https://www.cruzetalk.com/threads/fs-parting-out-2018-cruze-diesel-hatchback-oem-goodies.244125/


----------

